# This New Law Would Regulate When You Can Use Your Gun



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I sure wouldn't want to live in commiefornia



> All handguns in Los Angeles would have to be kept under lock and key - at all times when not being carried - if a group of city councilmen get their way.
> 
> This New Law Would Regulate When You Can Use Your Gun | Off The Grid News


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah because those gang bangers are so compliant!


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Yeah because those gang bangers are so compliant!


You just have to make sure the leaders of the bloodz and cripz get the memo.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Only in California can such a thing be normal.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I just had to reply to one of the commenters, Cernan Sixtyeight, who said:



> This is an excellent law which needs to be passed nationwide. In 19 out of 20 incidents of gun violence/injury/death in the home from firearms owned by homeowners, the victim is the homeowner/gun-owner himself.
> 
> If a you like shooting guns, then you should just say so. Don't make lame excuses like "I'm protecting everyone."


My reply. Mind you, I just woke up, have not finished my first cup of coffee, and might be a little terse and uncivilized, still.



> Cernan, lock your own weapons up, and don't tell me what to do with mine. When seconds count, the police are minutes away. As a matter of fact, the supreme court already ruled your safety is your own problem and not the government's.
> 
> Furthermore, your stats are incorrect; nothing more than a manipulation of numbers. Even if that were the case, as I said, you and your nanny state overlords can eat dirt and not tell me and mine we don't have the right to defend ourselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> I just had to reply to one of the commenters, Cernan Sixtyeight, who said:
> 
> My reply. Mind you, I just woke up, have not finished my first cup of coffee, and might be a little terse and uncivilized, still.


"I never give them hell. I just tell the truth and they think it's hell." Harry S Truman


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Don't existing laws regulate when you can use your gun?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Wasn't this exactly what Heller vs. D.C. was about?
SCOTUS ruled against the law, paving the way for citizens to keep firearms loaded and ready in their homes.

I'm remembering that correctly, right?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> "I never give them hell. I just tell the truth and they think it's hell." Harry S Truman


You know what? I bugs the ever-lovin' crap out of me that there are Americans who believe such garbage! I can't remember if I have ever met one of those people. Maybe I have, but they felt it best not to share such nonsense with me.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> Don't existing laws regulate when you can use your gun?


In Mi. We have the self defense law which is basically the castle doctrine. We now do not have to retreat or use equal force. The space around me is my castle.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> You know what? I bugs the ever-lovin' crap out of me that there are Americans who believe such garbage! I can't remember if I have ever met one of those people. Maybe I have, but they felt it best not to share such nonsense with me.


Its almost to the point that we are out numbered.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Id like to see what a leftist gun grabber would do if a gangbanger knocked on their door. It would be most likely that he would say his butt is ready or his wife and daughter are down the hall first door on the left.

Maybe they will get the point when isis is coming down the street. The media will probably use Doppler radar to broadcast their arrival just like the weather report.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nothing more than exerting as much control as possible over law abiding citizens. Be helpless or be processecuted .


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Hawg, we are outnumbered but not out gunned


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

To stop gun crime, you must stop the gun criminal.

I keep saying we need to stop posting warning labels on everything. It's the only way we will ever stop being over run by the morons in this country. Let natural work for us, it did for thousands of years.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I read that they are cracking down on straw purchases. Where you but for someone else. A woman got more time than the guy who pulled the trigger. Its something nuts like 10-20 years and the trigger guy gets 4-5 WTF?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

paraquack said:


> To stop gun crime, you must stop the gun criminal.
> 
> I keep saying we need to stop posting warning labels on everything. It's the only way we will ever stop being over run by the morons in this country. Let natural work for us, it did for thousands of years.


"I keep saying we need to stop posting warning labels on everything. It's the only way we will ever stop being over run by the *lawyers* in this country. Let natural work for us, it did for thousands of years."

There. Fixed it for ya.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

They will NOT tell me who I can sleep with. I sleep with the 2 best gals in the world, my wife and my .45. My wife isn't jealous so there is no problems. I will lock up my firearm about 10 minutes after they start minding their own business. See how that works ain't never gonna happen.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Jeep said:


> Hawg, we are outnumbered but not out gunned


But how long can "we" keep telling ourselves that we can out gun them but never use them to prove the point. They are building a massive army to use against us and at some point it will come down to using them and there will be a lot of innocent people in the way backing up those army'scoming for our guns. Our waiting is just making it harder when that time comes. As the older people die off will those left behind know what to do and the reason to do it! It seems very few in government have the courage to even speak out much less try to rally the people to force the issue IMO, the government isn't sure they could win a domestic war, but they will soon feel they can and then the crap will hit hard. The Ferguson, MO issue may end up proving more than just a local issue. We already know that many states and local governments don't care what the supreme courts have ruled. We also know nobama could care less what the courts or the people say.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've used this scenario on a few gun control liberals;

What I'm about to tell you is 100% true and will go down as I say....You are at home with your wife and children. In 2 minutes some really bad ass thugs are going to knock on your door and when you open the door they will easily overpower you, beat you within an inch of your life and tie you up. They will then repeatedly rape your wife and sodomize your children over the next few days while they stay at your home. They will end up killing all of your family and burning your house. You will survive but will be maimed and crippled for the rest of your natural life. You will think about it every day for the rest of your life.

BUT...Here is a loaded .45 Semi-Auto handgun and a loaded 12 g shotgun. You now have 1 minute before they come. Will you use the weapons to defend yourself, your family, your home and your future? The decision is yours.

I've tried it on 3 or 4 libs and everyone eventually says they will use the firearms to protect themselves. I usually end the little experiment by telling them to think of that scenario every time you vote, every time you and your liberal douchebags are sitting around bashing The Constitution...because it actually happened a few years ago in Connecticut...and the man of the house did not have a firearm to protect him and his family.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Every day I praise the Lord that I was blessed to not live in in the commie, pinko, Marxist - Stalinist areas of California, New York, New Jersey and most of New England. Folks, the 4th Amendment is gone and they are working like crazy to chip away an the 1st and 2nd Amendments. Free speech "zones," proposed rules against criticizing islam, the concept of "Hate Speech, the obvious misunderstanding of the definition of "infringed," and more ........ has this nation gone nucking futs???? I'll keep my guns and fire them when I want and I'll say what ever I damn well please. Excuse my mini rant.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

oldgrouch said:


> Every day I praise the Lord that I was blessed to not live in in the commie, pinko, Marxist - Stalinist areas of California, New York, New Jersey and most of New England. Folks, the 4th Amendment is gone and they are working like crazy to chip away an the 1st and 2nd Amendments. Free speech "zones," proposed rules against criticizing islam, the concept of "Hate Speech, the obvious misunderstanding of the definition of "infringed," and more ........ has this nation gone nucking futs???? I'll keep my guns and fire them when I want and I'll say what ever I damn well please. Excuse my mini rant.


Amen Sir!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The Supreme court has already ruled that laws that demand guns to be locked away or unloaded is unconstitutional. They made that decision for New York and DC. We are commanded to ignore any unconstitutional act. (any unlawful act cannot be a law)

So, if you live in commiefornia - ignore it!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

so when this nonsense becomes law, who and how is this law going to be enforced. the cops are going to go in the peoples homes to check and see if the guns are locked? how does this shit work?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

It, like many other gun laws in Commiefornia, will eventually be found unconstitutional by the 9th Circuit.


----------

